# DON or FRANK!!!!!!



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

HEY I have some blurry pics....of my new p.....as far as i'm concernd its a brandtii, however everyone who has seen this fish is "leaning" twords rhom...now i saw a pic of a rhom(same sub-adult/juvi,etc.) i know that rhoms look dif...and all that when they are young(you know what i mean)....and it def doesn't look like that....i will add the blurry pics, but WHAT i was hoping for was maybe some things (measurements, coloration,etc) to help me make my own id, since i cant afford a higer def camera....i'm a college kid who just wants to know what kind of p i bought, maybe we could chat a little on the forum so you guys can help me out in figuring this out.......


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

another..... THANKS FRANK!!!!!!!!!!! I KNOW YOU"RE BUSY!!!!!!!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

his shape is that of brandtii, especially his face and eyes.....


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

OH yeah one more thing.....can you recommend a book on species identification??


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

IF you are reading this...a GREAT PIC will be up in under 30 mins.............


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

here he is..........


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

his tail


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

his face....


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry man, don't wanna pee in your cherios, with all due respect you have a rhombeus.

For starters, look at the dorsal fin (the top one). Not the right size/shape to be a _S. brandtii_.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I agree with Brian... It doesn't look like a brandti. If you look at the first ray of the anal fin and draw a vertical line right to the dorsal fin, it should intersect the first half of the dorsal if it was a brandti.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

if it is a rhom....why is he 5.5"with no red eye, and he is pretty silver colored (not in the pic)


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong anyone, but rhoms can get their red eyes anytime from 4"-6".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Is this the fish we are discussing?


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

I think it looks like mine, which it has been confirmed to be a rhom.

BTW, you can see his red eyes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The upper photos are too blurred and small to tell anything definitive. Red eyes on S. rhombeus do not always develop at a certain age or size. It is variable with some fishes having red eyes at 6 inches others smaller as stated previously.

As for S. brandtii, as mentioned by Brian the dorsal fin and anal fin are the primary measurements for this species. In young of S. brandtii, depending on its age, size, and locality, the body shape can appear more disc-like on others more robust. Certainly the photo I placed the yellow line shows the S. brandtii anal fin to dorsal measurement. But it would take a much better photograph to convince me that the fish is S. brandtii. The smaller blurry photos (if those are of the same fish) lend me to agree with Brian the fish is probably S. rhombeus.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









So you're saying that it could be brandtii, but your leaning twords rhom, huh? the fin measurements, are what made me think that it is a brandtii(along with the fact that it looks more like the brandtii i saw in posidons pic than pics of rhom i've seen), what else should i look for to help make the pos. ID???????


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Seems a Rhom to me...







!


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

It is not a S.Brandtii. The Brandtii his a very high arch to its back, yours clearly does not. It also has a compressus type jaw and has a more slender body.
I do have to agree that your P has a very unusual look to it and may even be one of the unidentified P's or may just be a Rhom Varient. The closest pic I could find to yours is the pic below. This is a S.Rhombeus for sure but it is not an exact match to yours.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> FohDatAss Posted on Nov 6 2003, 04:52 PM
> THANKS FOR YOUR TIME FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *So you're saying that it could be brandtii*,
> ...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Rhom :nod:


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Just found an old pic of one of Jason's Brandtii's


----------

